# Fabric Rippling



## JohnnyCanuck (May 18, 2018)

Hello. I am having a problem with fabric rippling. The client won't take the garments if I can't get this solved. Can anyone tell me how to prevent this or if there is a post press solution?


----------



## john221us (Nov 29, 2015)

How are you printing the shirts (Print Screen, Direct to Garment, Dye sub, HPV, Heat Transfer)? You mentioned press, so maybe Dye sub, HPV or Heat Transfer? What type of fabric (Polyester, 50/50, cotton)?
You could try steaming it (I have had the issue with dye sub on polyester and steaming helped).


----------

